# 100 Kilo verkaufsfertiger Zander gestohlen



## hanzz (2. November 2021)

Was ein Aufwand und ein Risiko für ein paar Tausend Euro.
Da muss ja einer gewusst haben, dass dort Im Vereinsheim Fisch im Kühler lag.

Zudem muss man ja den Fisch auch erstmal loswerden.

Echt traurig und daneben.


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. November 2021)

Was will man dazu noch schreiben,........


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. November 2021)

Insiderwissen und geplant, entweder Abnehmer schon vorhanden bzw. die Unterbringung danach gesichert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. November 2021)

100kg sollten einen Gegenwert von ca. 1880 € haben. Ich denke, da waren Kleinkriminelle am Werk, die im Auftrag geklaut haben. Der Abnehmer stand vermutlich schon fest. Familien-Restaurant, kleines Fischgeschäft, ...


----------



## Flatfischer (2. November 2021)

Wieso lagern in einem Vereinsheim im Kühlschrank zwei Zentner küchenfertiger Zander?  Bier und/oder  Grillgut kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen; küchenfertigen Fisch eher nicht.

Flatfischer


----------



## Floma (2. November 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> 100kg sollten einen Gegenwert von ca. 1880 € haben. Ich denke, da waren Kleinkriminelle am Werk, die im Auftrag geklaut haben. Der Abnehmer stand vermutlich schon fest. Familien-Restaurant, kleines Fischgeschäft, ...


Wenn unser Verein 100kg verzehrferigen Zander in der Kühlung hat, kommt der aus der Metro, hat die Herkunftsbezeichnung "Frühere UdSSR – Binnengewässer", ist glassiert und wird beim Straßenfest an den lokalen Alnatura-Adel gebracht.
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn dieser "verkaufsfertige Zander" aus der gleichen Quelle kommt. Deine Schätzung zum Preis kommt somit hin (bei uns in der Metro gerade 17,11 inkl. MwSt.)

Flatfischer: Fischerfest, Straßenfest, etc.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. November 2021)

Wie krank ist das denn !!!
Es laufen doch so viele Rinder auf den Wiesen frei rum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










…

Wenn das Angler waren, bin ich für die Höchststrafe und lebenslang ein Angelverbot…


----------



## rippi (3. November 2021)

Das ist doch Mundraub.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. November 2021)

Wieso verkauft ein *Angelverein *100 Kilo Zanderfleisch?

Besatzfisch ( lebend ) könnte ich noch nachvollziehen - ein Fischgeschäft innerhalb eine ANGEL-Vereins wirft Fragen auf !?

Hat ein ( illegales? ) Geschmäckle....

R.S.


----------



## Gert-Show (3. November 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wieso verkauft ein *Angelverein *100 Kilo Zanderfleisch?
> 
> Besatzfisch ( lebend ) könnte ich noch nachvollziehen - ein Fischgeschäft innerhalb eine ANGEL-Vereins wirft Fragen auf !?
> 
> ...


Vielleicht war ein Fest geplant, bei welchem der Fisch zubereitet und an die vielen Gäste verkauft wird? Ist nicht unüblich, dass zugekauft wird bei solchen Veranstaltungen.
Der Seligenstädter Fischer (betreibt gleichzeitig eine Forellenzucht) biete auch auf dem Stadtfest nicht nur Grundelspiess an, sondern auch Grillforelle...die kommt ja auch nicht aus dem Main.

Auf jeden Fall müssen die Täter Insiderwissen gehabt haben.


----------



## Ganerc (3. November 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wieso verkauft ein *Angelverein *100 Kilo Zanderfleisch?
> 
> Besatzfisch ( lebend ) könnte ich noch nachvollziehen - ein Fischgeschäft innerhalb eine ANGEL-Vereins wirft Fragen auf !?
> 
> ...


Wen du diesen Verein eine strafbare Handlungen vorwirfst wär eine genaue Erläuterung angebracht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. November 2021)

Ich erläutere Dir gar Nichts.

R.S.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. November 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wieso verkauft ein *Angelverein *100 Kilo Zanderfleisch?
> 
> Besatzfisch ( lebend ) könnte ich noch nachvollziehen - ein Fischgeschäft innerhalb eine ANGEL-Vereins wirft Fragen auf !?
> 
> ...


Ein ganz normaler Vorgang.
Für Fischerfeste haben wir im Vereinsheim auch mehrere Kühltruhen in Betrieb.
Einige hundert Kilo Zander sind da auch schon mal drin. TK Calamari sind ebenso beliebt, werden immer als letzte Reserve gelagert, wenn der Zander "aus" ist.
Was soll daran illegal sein?

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. November 2021)

Mai und August waren die Termine für Fischerfeste dieses Vereins.

Einen Termin für ein Fischerfest Ende Oktober gibt es offiziell auf der Seite nicht.

Ich fand´s halt merkwürdig.

Egal.

R.S.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. November 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wieso verkauft ein *Angelverein *100 Kilo Zanderfleisch?
> 
> Besatzfisch ( lebend ) könnte ich noch nachvollziehen - ein Fischgeschäft innerhalb eine ANGEL-Vereins wirft Fragen auf !?
> 
> ...



Mein Fischereiverein hier in Bayern generiert mit einem Stand auf dem örtlichen Weihnachtsmarkt Einnahmen für den Verein von ca. 2000 € plus um die 4000 € beim vom Verein organisierten Karpfenfest im Herbst. Verkauft werden auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt sog. Karpfenchips von ca. 100 Karpfen und 200 geräucherte Forellen. Auf dem Karpfenfest werden ca. 200 Karpfen verkauft. Die Einnahmen werden natürlich entsprechend versteuert. 

So macht das hier nahezu jeder Verein, um Geld in die Kasse zu bekommen. Die Pachtkosten liegen hier in der Gegend pro ha. Wasserfläche bei mehr als 600 € pro Jahr. Also kommt entweder Geld durch sog. wirtschaftliche Tätigkeit in die Kasse oder die Beiträge steigen.

Wir mieten teils sogar Kühlkapazität eines lokalen Geschäfts an, um die Fische aufzubewahren. 

Also nix mit illegalem Geschmäckle. Einen Angelverein am Leben zu erhalten, ist heutzutage in NRW, Bayern, BW etc. eine teure Angelegenheit.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. November 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mai und August waren die Termine für Fischerfeste dieses Vereins.
> 
> Einen Termin für ein Fischerfest Ende Oktober gibt es offiziell auf der Seite nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich spekuliere mal: Beim Abfischen wurden große Zander entnommen bzw. diese wurden extra zum Verkauf gezüchtet. Diese wurden filetiert und werden lokalen Restaurants angeboten. Das gleiche passiert hier in Mittelfranken beim Abfischen mit Wels.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. November 2021)

Die Zander, entweder ganz oder als Filet, stammen heute aus Osteuropa.
Diese sind im Block gefroren, werden vor dem Fischerfest in Wannen aufgetaut.
Nach reichlich Panade und Fritteuse, kann man kaum noch erkennen was fürn Fisch das mal war, jedenfalls nicht am Geschmack.
Vor Jahren hatten wir auch mal kanadischen Zander.
Und wie Naturliebhaber schon berichtet hat, sind diese Fischerfeste fester Bestandteil im Jahreslauf, auch kulturell in der Region verankert.
 Wir machen zwei dieser Feste.

Jürgen


----------

